# NEED ADVICE!



## Daviid (Jul 9, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a washer/dryer within 2 weeks, and I don't know which is best.  If anyone has any comments, whether good or bad, I'm open for all comments.  Let me know what to stay away from, best price, or best machine at that.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 9, 2014)

OK , let me ask you a question? I would assume this for a RV , if so a little more info would be nice. Like what type of RV do you have, is it prep for a W/D. IS it all in one unit you need or stackable type. Please comeback and give us some more info.


----------



## Daviid (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeez, H2H1!!   Yes it has connections for stackable or other.  I just want to know about best working W/D for RV's in general.  I have a 2014 Heartland Gateway.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 9, 2014)

well I wasn't trying to be a SA, just asking you a question or 2. We have had a lot of questions on this RV forum that did not have anything to do with Rv'ing,. Up until 2 months ago I had a 36' South Wind and it had all in one unit. I never like it so we never used it. Most Rv parks will have washers & dryers on site and they was faster than out unit. I took it out and made more storage for pot and pans and the coffee pot, toaster. The wife loved that, and that all that matter. The name of it was Splendide spelling may be wrong.


----------



## Daviid (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you, I know which one that is.  Spelling is correct, you get an "A".  Your answer may help us make a decision if indeed we do this.


----------



## LEN (Jul 11, 2014)

With the stackable option I would look at the maytag 120 volt setup, we had it at the cabin and it worked well. The Splendide are OK if vented type but they do dry slooowww, but do work. We have the combo but unvented so we wash in the RV and then dry in the CG laundry room. HMMM thought just came to mind and that is dangerous. Has anyone tried a stacked combo with a gas dryer rather than electric? The down fall of the electric is the 120volt rather than the home type at 240 volt for the dryer.

LEN


----------



## Daviid (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for your response, Len.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 14, 2014)

David on the combo, after we got rid of our we found out how to make it work efficiently. So if you get this type remember this. Wash all the clothes first, then start drying them. This way the dryer stays hotter and drying time is cut in half.


----------



## vanole (Jul 14, 2014)

David,

If you are going to install a washer/dryer combo I would spend the extra couple of bucks and purchase the "drain away" pan just in case you every leak that goes unnoticed/undetected.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very good point and advice Jeff. You back home for summer?


----------



## vanole (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes Hollis back home and have been licking my wounds.  Had knee surgery in May and lately it seems like a week doesn't go by unless I have kidney stones.  Been thinking lately I produce more stones that Fred Flinstone mines in his rock quarry.  Hope all is well with you and the Mrs.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2014)

wow, yes you been thru the ringer, Maria is putting off surgery on her knees, yep both needs replacement. oh well she still get around, just a little slower. Sorry to hear about the stones, they are a pain in the track. Take care, hope to bump into soon.


----------

